# Sticky  Order Team OGF Stickers Here



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys, you can order your Team OGF stickers here.

I've included details about the stickers, how-to tips, shipping, returns, etc. on the order page to answer most questions.
Feel free to PM me here at OGF with anything else.

Here's the link, click on the image below, you can't miss it. 






































.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SUPER!!!!!!.....Can these be applied to either glass of car sheetmetal?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My order is in.................


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, relatively flat boat surfaces like windshields, motors, painted surfaces, car, truck and boat windshields, flat surface tackle boxes, etc.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I've tried clicking on the links on my phone a couple times now and it won't take me to the links? Haven't had a chance to try it on the computer yet?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't click on ohub app.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Link does not work on my computer or my phone...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Link does not work on my computer or my phone...


I just tried it and it still works on my computer. It is a pretty small image to click on though,,,


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I was able to see the picture and the order form. I do not have a sticker on my vehicle, this will be the first and only.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I would if I could get one.Wouldn't think it'd be hard to link on app.Someone,?!?!?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I would if I could get one.Wouldn't think it'd be hard to link on app.Someone,?!?!?


That is the beauty & detriment of phones...its smaller


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What? It CAN be done.I open links all the time.Its not "the phone".


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I just clicked on the link above and it works fine. I don't use any phone apps for OGF, so not sure...

I'll check with Shake, maybe he will know something about the phone app.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Ruminator said:


> I just clicked on the link above and it works fine.
> 
> I'll check with Shake, maybe he will know something about the phone app.


It's something with the phone app. I just tried again and nothing. On my phone I have 3 boxes that have a green GIF in the bottom right corner and then 1 blank box. I was able to access the link with my laptop


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike, for the details.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

On my phone underneath everything, on the left there is in blue type: IMG (in brackets)
This is the link you want on your phone's screen, if you can see it. *Can you see a small link, and will it link you?*

On my phone it links to the order page.

Click on it and see if it links you to the order page.

Also try refreshing your page and don't touch it until its fully reloaded. 
Give it extra time. I've had to do this or the link up top of this page wouldn't load correctly.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

The post here are a couple years old now, are the OGF window stickers still available to purchase? ... Just checking


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, they are. 

Just use the order page and I'll be happy to take care of it for you.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got my stickers today, Thanks James !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

James, Are these stickers still available?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my stuff a couple of weeks back...thanks Ruminator.


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Where do we get off stickers and or any other gear to show support for the awesome group?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Outdooraddict said:


> Where do we get off stickers and or any other gear to show support for the awesome group?


This is the proper link
then click on TEAM OGF MERCHANDISE in Post #1

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ogf-gear-available-now.324402/


----------

